# 1.8t engine swap for r32



## rand0mvillian (Jul 10, 2011)

what all would i need to do a complete engine swap from a 1.8 to an r32 in my mkIV gti? will the engine bolt right up? do i need to swap the tran too? what about the all wheel drive, what all do i need for that? I've never done an engine swap like this before so all the input i can get i'll need


----------



## Nicky666 (Jan 2, 2007)

For the AWD you need to cut out the floor in the back and weld in a R floor. You plan on doing that?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Your being very ambitious mate..tade in and trade up..it will be less of a headache.
Steve


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

rand0mvillian said:


> what all would i need to do a complete engine swap from a 1.8 to an r32 in my mkIV gti? will the engine bolt right up? do i need to swap the tran too? what about the all wheel drive, what all do i need for that? I've never done an engine swap like this before so all the input i can get i'll need


You will need an o2m, ecu, full harness.. I believe the r32 motor mounts will work. You'll need o2m axles. I believe all the fuel/coolant lines are direct replacement from the 1.8t. I just picked up an R motor myself, and I have plans to swap mine in when the funds are there. According to a few guys on here...it's one of the 'easier' swaps to be done on a VW.

-Sean


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4958198-My-R32-Swap


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

u need the o2m, engine harness which depending on the car the R will plug into your stock harness! mine did! pluss the shifter box and cables out of the r if your car doenst have a 6 speed?


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

Honestly just go out and buy an R32 for $16k.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

cpinde said:


> Honestly just go out and buy an R32 for $16k.


That would be taking the more *expensive*/*lazy* approach


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

cpinde said:


> Honestly just go out and buy an R32 for $16k.


Then you can hang out in the elite r32 fourm!!!!:laugh:


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

Black Ice said:


> That would be taking the more *expensive*/*lazy* approach


Hmm I take it you've never done any kind of swap? It's the little stuff that will kill you. Seriously stretch bolts AREN'T cheap. But let's not forget how expensive the major parts are. You have so many parts to get that you forget about a lot.

An R32 engine and full drivetrain is going to cost roughly $8000. Trust me I've sold them. You're best bet would be to buy a wrecked R so you have everything needed, which if you're lucky is about $10k. Hopefully the wrecked car doesn't have any parts you need trashed. You also need to factor in the labor, even if you do it yourself. What's your time worth? The vehicle he currently has could be sold to offset the cost of the used R. He would have an R32 which is going to be worth a TON more then a GTI with an R swap, even a complete R swap. 

Lazy? Sure maybe. But it takes a TON of work to do, which is why HPA was charging $25k to do just the engine and drivetrain swap. And honestly unless you are doing it in a Jetta then you're just taking the long EXPENSIVE way to getting an R32. So he would have an "R32" that is only worth as much as a GTI and he spent more then the cost of an R32. :banghead:


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

cpinde said:


> Hmm I take it you've never done any kind of swap? It's the little stuff that will kill you. Seriously stretch bolts AREN'T cheap. But let's not forget how expensive the major parts are. You have so many parts to get that you forget about a lot.
> 
> An R32 engine and full drivetrain is going to cost roughly $8000. Trust me I've sold them. You're best bet would be to buy a wrecked R so you have everything needed, which if you're lucky is about $10k. Hopefully the wrecked car doesn't have any parts you need trashed. You also need to factor in the labor, even if you do it yourself. What's your time worth? The vehicle he currently has could be sold to offset the cost of the used R. He would have an R32 which is going to be worth a TON more then a GTI with an R swap, even a complete R swap.
> 
> Lazy? Sure maybe. But it takes a TON of work to do, which is why HPA was charging $25k to do just the engine and drivetrain swap. And honestly unless you are doing it in a Jetta then you're just taking the long EXPENSIVE way to getting an R32. So he would have an "R32" that is only worth as much as a GTI and he spent more then the cost of an R32. :banghead:


I must agree! I lucked out and got smashed r32 with only 18k on it for 3800 bucs canadian! which is unheard of! also doing the all my own work and fab. floor pans going in this winter which is a big job to do it corectly!


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

It really isn't that bad to do.

Everything does just plug up. It is true all the little items really do become pricey.
Yes replace ALL of your stretch bolts.

I sure love mine, glad I did it.

If you are just going the FWD approach, get Jeff at UM to do your tune.

A/C lines, I reused my 1.8T's

You can reuse your radiator, I would however suggest to get the fans from the R or a 24V 2.8L.

You will need an 02M trans. from a 24V 2.8L. Make sure you get the shift cables w/ the bracket. You could reuse your 02J's but supposedly they bind a bit. The aluminum mount on the 02J doesn't work with the 02M's mount. Make sure when you get an 02M it comes with that aluminum mount. You can reuse your trans mount from your 1.8T but I would suggest upgrading to poly.

You will have to get the 02M's hydraulic line and make sure you get the plastic bleed valve also.

You can reuse the R32's stock clutch and flywheel.

With that transmission out, I would highly suggest opening up the case and reinforcing the shift forks. Shift fork failure seems to be a problem w/ the 02M's. You don't have to do this it is just preventative maintence.

As for axles, talk with Marty at Raxle and they can make one that will work for the driver's side, you can reuse your passenger side axle

Reuse your dogbone mount

right side motor mount will have to be changed. 

Make sure you get all of the water piping from the R32 donor including the secondary radiator.

P/S lines, you can reuse the line that goes around the transmission, you just have to bend it a bit and it will work. I think we reused the other line also. The p/s pump on the 1.8T has a sensor, the R32 doesn't on that banjo bolt. 

You will have to modify the exhaust down pipe.

Make sure when you get your engine it does come with the ECU and the engine harness. This will plug right up to your cars body harness. You will have to reroute the wiring a little bit on the passenger's side to the evap system. Make sure you do this when the engine is out. Makes life a bit easier. 

When sourcing the engine try and get one that has everything on it. A/C lines, P/S Lines, Water lines... etc. It does make it easier.

I got my engine from East Coast parts they have been really great to help me source anything that I needed that I didn't have for the swap.

I am sure I have forgotten a few things.

Mine started up first try. This hands down is one of the easiest swaps to do. It can get pricey, it just depends on what you choose to replace when the engine is out. I would suggest to replace water pump, crack pipe, thermostat, coolant sensor, belt, tensioner, upgrade the intake bushings (gruven parts) and really anything else that would be considered preventative maintenance. 

Everyone asks me why I did it. Easy, I found an R engine w/ low miles. it was cheaper to do the swap than for me to rebuild the 1.8T engine the way I wanted to do it. In the end, the 3.2L already starts out w/ about 240-250 n/a hp. all you do is turn the key, and drive it. I am not worrying if I am going to detonate under high boost or wonder what will be breaking for high modifications done to a small engine. That 3.2L isn't working that hard to make the car go. I will eventually boost this engine way later in time. I have too many other things to do. 

Better start making a game plan and a budget. Start sourcing your parts over time and it really won't hurt as bad. 

Good Luck!!


Hope this has helped some.


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

Henni said:


> It really isn't that bad to do.
> 
> Everything does just plug up. It is true all the little items really do become pricey.
> 
> I sure love mine, glad I did it.



Doing just the engine isn't thay bad. It's the AWD that I was talking about.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

cpinde said:


> Doing just the engine isn't thay bad. It's the AWD that I was talking about.


The AWD is a bitch to do. Easier to just keep it FWD.

If doing AWD, just buy an R. You could do the change over, but like everyone said, there is alot to do and if you can't do the work yourself and would have to pay someone to do it, it would be cheaper to just buy an R. If you can do the work yourself or know of someone who can do and will hook you up... Why not? Just make sure you have a donor car to cut from.

I might eventually swap in the AWD. But not anytime soon.

Hey, it is your time and money. Spend it how you want to. Your car will be as fast as your checkbook will allow it.


If you really really want to get crazy, do the 3.6L!!!

You will hear the elitist aholes saying, "Oooo! It isn't a TRUE R!! Why are you doing that???" And I say STFU to them. Who the F really really cares? 

I say build what you want and how you want it. So what it won't have that true R vin. You can still build one. You can build it, have a fun time making the car how you want it and learn alot about the car. Just remember, you may never get your money back out of it.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Henni said:


> The AWD is a bitch to do. Easier to just keep it FWD.
> 
> If doing AWD, just buy an R. You could do the change over, but like everyone said, there is alot to do and if you can't do the work yourself and would have to pay someone to do it, it would be cheaper to just buy an R. If you can do the work yourself or know of someone who can do and will hook you up... Why not? Just make sure you have a donor car to cut from.
> 
> ...


The OP asked about the AWD which is what CPINDLE was tlaking about. Why take the time to type all that isht out when youre not actually answering the OPs Full question. 

Also whata re you defending....its not the idea is stupid but the fact its not cost effective...unless you want to do this as a "on my off time project" and isnt a daily.


----------



## RudyThree (Aug 18, 2009)

It's also okay to do a project that's not cost or time effective. It's called a hobby. Someday my project will be to put haldex and 3.2 R32 motor in my 20th GTI. Keeping it looking like a GTI with something special lurking under the hood and the rear wheel drive. It would be cheaper to buy an R32 maybe. But that's not what I want. I want a 20th GTI (mine) that has 4wd and the sweet sounding 3.2 V6. 

To each his own.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I was stating that it wasnt just a motor swap but an AWD swap.. hobby or no hobby the op still needs to know the challenges that lay ahead.


----------



## RudyThree (Aug 18, 2009)

BOUDAH said:


> I was stating that it wasnt just a motor swap but an AWD swap.. hobby or no hobby the op still needs to know the challenges that lay ahead.


Peace.


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

RudyThree said:


> It's also okay to do a project that's not cost or time effective. It's called a hobby. Someday my project will be to put haldex and 3.2 R32 motor in my 20th GTI. Keeping it looking like a GTI with something special lurking under the hood and the rear wheel drive. It would be cheaper to buy an R32 maybe. But that's not what I want. I want a 20th GTI (mine) that has 4wd and the sweet sounding 3.2 V6.
> 
> To each his own.


I'm glad that money is no problem to you. There are many people on the vortex where money is a problem and would love to know that it's VERY expensive and time consuming to take on a project of this magnitude. I have a ton of hobbies but most of them don't take $10,000 at once out of my pocket, I own a boat, a motorcycle, fish, hunt, and fly airplanes. I wish someone told me now expensive some of my hobbies were. 

The classifieds is full of people that didn't realize how much money their "hobby" was going to cost. So if I can help someone realize how expensive something is I'll do it. There's also the other side of it, the labor. Many people don't know how labor intensive a lot of this is. An engine swap is rather straight forward. And even that can be quite a pain. Most people say that the engine harness just plugs into the body harness. It does if you have the newer body harness. If you don't then the swap gets TREMENDOUSLY more time consuming and difficult. There are a lot of variables that can cause the time and money to be go up. Bolt-on mods are so easy that people don't realize that more in-depth mods need more "supporting" parts. 

Personally if I were you I'd be happy to have people offering their advice and informing you of the little gotcha's. Soak up the knowledge and it should help your mod'ing.


----------



## RudyThree (Aug 18, 2009)

cpinde said:


> I'm glad that money is no problem to you. There are many people on the vortex where money is a problem and would love to know that it's VERY expensive and time consuming to take on a project of this magnitude. I have a ton of hobbies but most of them don't take $10,000 at once out of my pocket, I own a boat, a motorcycle, fish, hunt, and fly ...


Good comments. Money is a factor to most everyone. My point was that instead of selling my 9k car to go buy an 17k car that I'd prefer to put 6k into my car and a gazillion hours for the fun of it. It's a passion. Not a question of dollars and cents or best use of time. 

And I like that this forum at times is a good exchange of information but too many times it seems like simple exchanges get kind of off. Guess it just goes with the nature of the media. Too easy to read something into words that may or may not be there.


----------



## cpinde (Jul 5, 2010)

RudyThree said:


> Good comments. Money is a factor to most everyone. My point was that instead of selling my 9k car to go buy an 17k car that I'd prefer to put 6k into my car and a gazillion hours for the fun of it. It's a passion. Not a question of dollars and cents or best use of time..


Actually you helped prove my point just now. If you want to do a 3.2 swap w/AWD then it's going to cost a lot more then $6k. You need engine, engine harness, ECU, trans, axles, complete AWD, rear floor pan, etc. You're best bet, probably cheapest, would be to purchase a wrecked R for around $10k. Hopefully everything you need is good. If you're lucky you also are able to part out other parts of the car to offset some expense. Then figure in another $2k for the parts everyone forgets. If you are doing all this you are probably going to do coilovers also. So now you're roughly $14k and need to do all the work. 

I do ALL the work on my cars. I understand the passion. I also know how good it feels when people are gawking at your car at grocery stores and gas stations and you built it. It's awesome when people ask who did the work and you say "I did". There's a country song that says "If it's broke 'round here we fix it", one of my favorite lyrics.



RudyThree said:


> And I like that this forum at times is a good exchange of information but too many times it seems like simple exchanges get kind of off. Guess it just goes with the nature of the media. Too easy to read something into words that may or may not be there.


I stay out of the MKIV Golf/Jetta forum because of the nonsense. I pretty much stay in the VR technical forums and the MKIV R32 forum. There are a TON of opinions on here and some are even good ones.


----------



## jvlrancing (Jul 20, 2011)

u could run a longtunial setup....limitnates awd cost savin there


----------

